# small/short shop lights?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I have been looking to set up a fluorescent UV lighting system for my tortoise (sorry, the purpose is not aquarium related, but the question could pose interest to aquariusts). 

I am looking to install either a 18" or a 24" bulb. My original plan was to get a shop light of the right size, one that has the reflectors and one that I can bolt to the bottom of one of my shelves (as the enclosure sits under a shelving unit/table).

From looking at some store websites, they seem to only advertise large/long shop lights (4'-6'+).

My question is does any one have any experience with what I should look for in choosing a shop light, and more importantly, where I can find the ones of the right size.

Thanks


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I saw some at Home hardware and at Home depot.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool. Thanks Bob.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Check the under cabinet lighting. I did the same thing with one but used a plant bulb.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Just make sure whatever fixture you get, you can get bulbs for it that will suit your purposes. Some of those undercabinet fixtures only fit certain bulb types that don't come in the K values or wattage you might need. Best to check first. Two foot tubes are still available, in the daylight type, 65 or 6700 K, or they were last time I looked at Home Depot. But that may change, some types are being phased out.

If memory serves, I've seen two foot fixtures very similar to the four foot ones at Lowes.. at least, I think it was Lowes. 

Home Depot discontinued the standard 2 foot fixture awhile back. I got one last summer, went back for more, and found they were gone. You might be able to get a distributor or wholesaler to order what you want, if it's available. 

The standard fixtures may not have a cord. They were usually made to be wired to the ceiling directly. This means you'd have to add your own cord but that is not difficult to do. I've done it with several shop fixtures before they started making them with built in cords, and that one I got last summer will need a cord added. They're kind of expensive compared to the four or eight foot ones.. I would assume because they are less popular.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah Homedepot has them around the 24" mark as I recall. Not too expensive either, like $30-40.


----------



## catfishgurl (Aug 5, 2012)

*short shop light option?*

Try Lee Valley. There is a 22" t5 with a reflector. They are actually a growlight for plants, 6400k. Would that work? I had been thinking of them myself for a planted tank.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, I found them in the under cabinet lighting section. Bought one only to realize that the wiring is also made for cabinet installation.....just wires, no plug, no on/off lighting.........

Looks like I have to either get an aquarium strip light or find a strip light with a plug.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

catfishgurl said:


> Try Lee Valley. There is a 22" t5 with a reflector. They are actually a growlight for plants, 6400k. Would that work? I had been thinking of them myself for a planted tank.


Here's the link to Lee Valley T5 Full-Spectrum Light, 22" 
It's only $31.50 for 22" size inc 6400K bulb.

Cool thing too, you can link em together.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hitch,

Why not head down to Canadian Tire, they've got a great wiring section and I'm sure you could find extra wire attachments that fit what you need for like $10.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It's very easy to add a cord and plug to one of these things. You may also need some type of strain relief to prevent the cord you add from being damaged by the rather sharp metal edges of whatever hole in the casing the cord ends up coming out of.

I prefer using grounded, that is 3 wire, power cord that's rated for wet conditions. It's made for ponds. It is more expensive, but not essential. You can use cord like the stuff big extension cords are made from, the yellow or orange ones you get for power tools. If you have an old one of those around, you could cannibalize it for the length you need, and then just add a new plug to the remaining extension cord so it's still useful. That way you're only out the price of the new plug. Strip just enough of the wires in the cord to connect to the wires that would have gone into the wall or cabinet. For on/off.. you can plug into a power strip and use that or add a tap switch. 

A 3 prong replacement plug will cost between 4 - 6 bucks, the cord is usually sold by the foot so it depends on the length you need to reach your outlet. You'll need a few wire nuts, or Marrettes, of the right size, another few bucks. And probably a strain relief, they're pretty cheap, a buck or so. 

If you want an on/off switch, not sure where you find one for this kind of cord. 3 wire cord won't work with the little cheap ones used in electronics or with those in-line ones sold for lamp cord. So unless you have an extension cord or maybe an old power tool cord you can cannibalize, I very much doubt you'd do it for ten bucks. Be closer to $15., depending what you use. 

And if you want a tap switch, it'll have to be grounded to fit the plug, so good luck finding one in Canada. I had to order some from the US, and counting shipping, they worked out to about 6 bucks each. If I'd been able to buy one here, it might have been five bucks or, so it wasn't that bad. They're not a great design, but they work.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol that just went right over my head...lol.

I will head to home depot and get them to show me what you mean.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, that should help, because the first time I got a shop light, it also came without a cord. So I asked the guy in Home Depot and he showed me how to wire it for a cord and plug, and that's how I learned to do it. It's really not difficult. I could show you myself, if you like, depending where you're at.

Fortunately, the four footers come with cords now, but that's relatively recent. They all used to come with bare wires only.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

I look for old appliances that people throw out. These usually have an integrated 3 prong plug and cord. I open up the appliance, remove the cord and then using marettes, connect it to the shop light. You will need rubber grommets to protect the cord from the sharp metal of the light housing. These are on sale this week at Princess Auto.

To wire up a light there are only 3 wires to connect: Black to black, white to white and green to green. That is it. If you can figure out cycling a tank you can certainly learn how to wire up a power cord to a shop light. It'll save you a lot of cash, which you'll probably spend on fish, so really no net saving there.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

One cheap source of cords is power cords for PCs. They are very cheap, heavy enough, and come with integrated 3 prong plug. You just cut off the female end and use the rest.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

BillD said:


> One cheap source of cords is power cords for PCs. They are very cheap, heavy enough, and come with integrated 3 prong plug. You just cut off the female end and use the rest.


That's pretty resourceful. They are pretty heavy duty.

I really like vacuum cleaners because people are always throwing them out, they have an integrated 3 prong plug and the cords are really long.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Firstly... I just dropped my cell phone... lol

I agree Vaccums are much better because of the cord length, but really most appliances with a 3 prong will do. Depending on the length you actually need. I wonder if a spare Balast would be a good idea?


----------

